# Fast backup. WOW. dash cam video.



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/video/17050023/index.html?source=CNN


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I would have sprayed her. Standing in the road, a dog and another passenger in the car, a very unpreditable suspect great restraint. I like the partners batman leap.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

She'll beat the case as the officer wasn't wearing his hat.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Inspector said:


> She'll beat the case as the officer wasn't wearing his hat.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it me, or did the screaming and finger-pointing go on for FAR too long before the officer went hands-on?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Is it me, or did the screaming and finger-pointing go on for FAR too long before the officer went hands-on?


 Thats cause youre just an insenitive masoginistic sexist homophobic jerk...kiddin brother.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Is it me, or did the screaming and finger-pointing go on for FAR too long before the officer went hands-on?


I agree Delta7891234567890.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Thats cause youre just an insenitive masoginistic sexist homophobic jerk...kiddin brother.


Hey, the _Pious Ledger _never called me homophobic, although I'm sure they'd love to.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Hey, the _Pious Ledger _never called me homophobic, although I'm sure they'd love to.


I was saving Masscopguy the trouble of typing it...


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

She looked like an excellent Taser candidate!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

The douchebag actually has the nerve to say "please don't hurt me"...

I agree, great leap..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> The *douchebag *actually has the nerve to say "please don't hurt me"...
> 
> I agree, great leap..


 Deuce, did you miss sensitivity training with Delta?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Deuce, did you miss sensitivity training with Delta?


Yah, I think I skipped that day and went drinking instead....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Ahhhhh the various stages of the drunk-stop:

1. Confusion
2. Blame
3. Aggression
4. Police smack-down
5. Regret

6. (The Next Morning) Bewilderment at how they got the aches and bruises


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I loved it when that officer came out of nowhere and leaped onto her. 

I hope she felt that the next day to give her something to think about.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I thinks spray and tase would have been the way to go.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

lpwpd722 said:


> I thinks spray and tase would have been the way to go.


Nah, it's much more gratifying going hands on..


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I have to agree with you there.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We were told we don't use our tazers enough...she would have been our #1 tazered person of the year! 

But the batman jump was fricken hysterical....I'm still laughing....

Snipe - you have too much time on your hands at the mall!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Drunk women can be such bitches.


*Understatement* of the year!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The Batman leap was the best. Hysterical!! He should've used a "flying elbow". Mean Gene would be proud.


----------

